# Wierd problem with swat

## retrofitter

I come from a netBSD background, however linux is more mainstream and supports more features and hardware, suitable for say a ghetto NAS solution with software raid 5. I figure this OS is the most similar to netBSD - Bare bones and simple to understand.

So I downloaded the 2004.3 universal CD and installed it. I compiled the  development-sources (vanilla 2.6 kernel source) kernel. I installed xinetd, and samba. I made some samba accounts with the smbpasswd file. I started up swat via xinetd and found that it works, except for one little problem. The start stop buttons work for winbind and nmdb however not for smbd. Ie The status is always shown as not running when it is. However I can restart and start the smbd service fine. Note that the active connections, active shares and open files output works fine. I have checked whether there are any configuration files for swat - ie if I can specify the location of the .pid file for samba. (The pid files are in /var/run/samba ). Any ideas?

Also I have some other questions, after doing the stage 3 installation, it installed 800MB of stuff. Is there a way to delete the local cache of programs from the computer to free up disk space?

----------

## ChevyBowtie

I can help with part of your question. 

 *retrofitter wrote:*   

> Also I have some other questions, after doing the stage 3 installation, it installed 800MB of stuff. Is there a way to delete the local cache of programs from the computer to free up disk space?

 

The most space is consumed by /usr/portage/distfiles followed by /var/tmp/portage.  Obviously, in the first path are the downloaded source files while the 2nd path contains the leftovers from the sources while compiling.  They are both safe to empty and can give back quite a bit of space.

----------

## retrofitter

root@test / # du -cms  /usr/portage/distfiles  /var/tmp/portage ; df -m

157     /usr/portage/distfiles

1       /var/tmp/portage

157     total

Filesystem           1M-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3                 5646       909      4738  17% /

/dev/hda1                   38         4        32  11% /boot

none    

root@test / #du /usr -m --max-depth=2 

32	/usr/bin

1	/usr/lib/awk

2	/usr/lib/cups

1	/usr/lib/grub

1	/usr/lib/misc

5	/usr/lib/gconv

0	/usr/lib/groff

34	/usr/lib/perl5

4	/usr/lib/samba

1	/usr/lib/autoconf

1	/usr/lib/automake

1	/usr/lib/pkgconfig

0	/usr/lib/ccache

19	/usr/lib/gcc-lib

1	/usr/lib/ldscripts

1	/usr/lib/gettext

37	/usr/lib/locale

1	/usr/lib/gcc-config

43	/usr/lib/python2.3

2	/usr/lib/portage

172	/usr/lib

297	/usr/src/linux-2.6.9

297	/usr/src

8	/usr/sbin

2	/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin

1	/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin

3	/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu

0	/usr/X11R6/lib

0	/usr/X11R6/man

0	/usr/X11R6/share

0	/usr/X11R6/include

0	/usr/X11R6

0	/usr/local/bin

0	/usr/local/lib

0	/usr/local/src

0	/usr/local/sbin

0	/usr/local/games

0	/usr/local/share

0	/usr/local

1	/usr/share/et

1	/usr/share/ss

1	/usr/share/awk

32	/usr/share/doc

25	/usr/share/man

1	/usr/share/rfc

8	/usr/share/i18n

4	/usr/share/dict

5	/usr/share/cups

5	/usr/share/info

5	/usr/share/misc

1	/usr/share/keymaps

1	/usr/share/bison

1	/usr/share/emacs

3	/usr/share/groff

1	/usr/share/state

1	/usr/share/baselayout

2	/usr/share/autoconf

2	/usr/share/libtool

5	/usr/share/zoneinfo

6	/usr/share/terminfo

1	/usr/share/texinfo

1	/usr/share/automake-1.4

1	/usr/share/automake-1.5

1	/usr/share/automake-1.6

1	/usr/share/automake-1.7

1	/usr/share/automake-1.8

1	/usr/share/aclocal-1.4

1	/usr/share/aclocal-1.5

1	/usr/share/aclocal-1.6

1	/usr/share/aclocal-1.7

1	/usr/share/aclocal-1.8

1	/usr/share/gettext

20	/usr/share/locale

1	/usr/share/aclocal

1	/usr/share/unimaps

1	/usr/share/tabset

0	/usr/share/cracklib

1	/usr/share/openssh

1	/usr/share/consolefonts

1	/usr/share/gnuconfig

1	/usr/share/consoletrans

4	/usr/share/gcc-data

129	/usr/share

1	/usr/include/et

1	/usr/include/ss

1	/usr/include/e2p

1	/usr/include/asm

1	/usr/include/awk

1	/usr/include/gnu

1	/usr/include/net

1	/usr/include/nfs

1	/usr/include/rpc

1	/usr/include/sys

1	/usr/include/arpa

1	/usr/include/bits

1	/usr/include/cups

1	/usr/include/proc

1	/usr/include/pwdb

1	/usr/include/scsi

1	/usr/include/uuid

1	/usr/include/blkid

1	/usr/include/db4.1

5	/usr/include/linux

1	/usr/include/libxml2

1	/usr/include/neteconet

1	/usr/include/ext2fs

1	/usr/include/netpacket

1	/usr/include/netax25

1	/usr/include/netinet

1	/usr/include/netrose

1	/usr/include/security

1	/usr/include/netash

1	/usr/include/netipx

1	/usr/include/netrom

1	/usr/include/rpcsvc

1	/usr/include/netatalk

1	/usr/include/python2.3

2	/usr/include/openssl

1	/usr/include/libpng12

1	/usr/include/readline

1	/usr/include/protocols

13	/usr/include

1	/usr/portage/sec-policy

6	/usr/portage/x11-plugins

4	/usr/portage/sys-kernel

1	/usr/portage/dev-ada

1	/usr/portage/dev-cpp

3	/usr/portage/dev-php

2	/usr/portage/dev-tex

67	/usr/portage/metadata

1	/usr/portage/xfce-extra

0	/usr/portage/app-gnustep

157	/usr/portage/distfiles

1	/usr/portage/www-proxy

2	/usr/portage/games-puzzle

1	/usr/portage/www-apache

1	/usr/portage/xfce-base

1	/usr/portage/games-server

1	/usr/portage/x11-base

3	/usr/portage/x11-libs

6	/usr/portage/x11-misc

1	/usr/portage/www-client

1	/usr/portage/games-sports

1	/usr/portage/scripts

1	/usr/portage/dev-games

1	/usr/portage/games-strategy

1	/usr/portage/dev-tcltk

1	/usr/portage/games-engines

1	/usr/portage/x11-terms

5	/usr/portage/app-admin

3	/usr/portage/app-dicts

2	/usr/portage/app-crypt

4	/usr/portage/app-emacs

3	/usr/portage/x11-themes

3	/usr/portage/gnome-base

3	/usr/portage/mail-mta

3	/usr/portage/app-arch

3	/usr/portage/app-i18n

6	/usr/portage/app-misc

6	/usr/portage/app-text

1	/usr/portage/app-accessibility

1	/usr/portage/net-firewall

1	/usr/portage/app-portage

4	/usr/portage/sys-devel

3	/usr/portage/dev-db

1	/usr/portage/dev-ml

2	/usr/portage/kde-base

1	/usr/portage/eclass

2	/usr/portage/mail-client

1	/usr/portage/dev-dotnet

5	/usr/portage/media-gfx

2	/usr/portage/net-dns

1	/usr/portage/net-ftp

2	/usr/portage/net-irc

3	/usr/portage/net-p2p

1	/usr/portage/net-nds

5	/usr/portage/net-www

7	/usr/portage/media-libs

2	/usr/portage/mail-filter

2	/usr/portage/www-servers

1	/usr/portage/gnustep-base

1	/usr/portage/gnustep-apps

1	/usr/portage/gnustep-libs

1	/usr/portage/dev-embedded

1	/usr/portage/games-roguelike

9	/usr/portage/sys-apps

2	/usr/portage/sys-boot

3	/usr/portage/sys-libs

2	/usr/portage/app-emulation

1	/usr/portage/sys-cluster

2	/usr/portage/net-fs

3	/usr/portage/net-im

2	/usr/portage/net-libs

4	/usr/portage/net-mail

11	/usr/portage/net-misc

1	/usr/portage/net-news

2	/usr/portage/net-zope

1	/usr/portage/app-laptop

1	/usr/portage/net-print

2	/usr/portage/games-board

3	/usr/portage/app-office

3	/usr/portage/x11-wm

6	/usr/portage/dev-java

4	/usr/portage/dev-lang

8	/usr/portage/dev-libs

5	/usr/portage/dev-lisp

14	/usr/portage/dev-perl

3	/usr/portage/dev-ruby

7	/usr/portage/dev-util

6	/usr/portage/dev-python

1	/usr/portage/app-benchmarks

2	/usr/portage/net-wireless

3	/usr/portage/app-editors

2	/usr/portage/sys-fs

1	/usr/portage/dev-scheme

1	/usr/portage/app-shells

2	/usr/portage/media-fonts

1	/usr/portage/media-radio

9	/usr/portage/media-sound

7	/usr/portage/media-video

2	/usr/portage/www-apps

1	/usr/portage/www-misc

3	/usr/portage/gnome-extra

1	/usr/portage/app-antivirus

2	/usr/portage/app-cdr

3	/usr/portage/app-doc

2	/usr/portage/app-pda

6	/usr/portage/app-sci

2	/usr/portage/app-vim

3	/usr/portage/app-xemacs

2	/usr/portage/net-dialup

1	/usr/portage/games-kids

2	/usr/portage/games-misc

1	/usr/portage/games-util

3	/usr/portage/profiles

3	/usr/portage/games-emulation

5	/usr/portage/media-plugins

4	/usr/portage/licenses

1	/usr/portage/app-forensics

1	/usr/portage/media-tv

1	/usr/portage/dev-haskell

1	/usr/portage/games-simulation

6	/usr/portage/net-analyzer

2	/usr/portage/games-action

3	/usr/portage/games-arcade

2	/usr/portage/games-fps

1	/usr/portage/games-mud

1	/usr/portage/games-rpg

498	/usr/portage

1147	/usr

----------

